# Wildcamping Dover promenade?



## 123324

Does anyone know whether you can still wildcamp overnight on the seafront promenade at Dover, whilst waiting for the 5am ferry? We did that a couple of years ago, when we arrived early, & it was ideal: in fact we were advised to go there by the port staff as they no longer allow you to stopover within the port area. There were lots of motorhomes all along the roadside - wondered if you can still do that?


----------



## suffolkian

We overnighted there on 30th April along with 5-6 others.

Steve and Ian


----------



## spindrifter

If you mean Marine Parade - then yes you can.

Cheers

David


----------



## 107558

Marine Parade is free after 6pm (if I remember correctly)


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Yes indeed - we were there in April.
I think it is preferred if you take the end furthest from the docks - i.e. on the right as you look out to sea..


----------



## Hampshireman

We are aiming to try this on June 4th.


----------



## mearscat

*marine parade*

save us a spot. we will be there on the 4th June.

Allan & Carole


----------



## Hampshireman

Early evening we will be having a meal at the pub in St Margarets under Cliffe and then get down to the Parade about 10 ish I guess. Keep your light on and we will pop in for a night cap.


----------



## autostratus

*Re: marine parade*



mearscat said:


> save us a spot. we will be there on the 4th June.
> 
> Allan & Carole


We'll be there on 3 June unless we decide to cross over. Depends on what time we get there and whether we need to eat.

We have a SeaFrance carnet this year and the ticket is fully amendable except for specific holiday weekends. We are paying £32 each way.


----------



## motorman

we will be there on monday 1st june off to france for the month of june cant wait


----------



## 107850

Sounds like it could be the Annual MH Convention at Dover then on the 4th.

We are aiming for the 0400 ferry on that day as well.


----------



## barryd

We will hopefully be there around the second week in June if not before. Why does everyone seem to be getting the really early ferry? I was going to book 7:30 or 8:00am, around that time. Am I missing something here? Cant come soon enough for me. We have been planning this trip for what seems like ages. We are going for two months and I cant believe what a nightmare it is to uproot yourself from society just for two months! Still seems like its a long way off!


----------



## Hampshireman

I notice on Google map that Marine Parade is split by the main drag towards the Port entrance rbt. 

The western bit is more or less the prom that sweeps round to the marina and then the eastern part (much shorter) up towards the rbt. 

Which is the part best used for overnighting?


----------



## spindrifter

Hi There Hampshireman

The way I do it is:

Come off the A20 at the roundabout you mentioned onto the Esplanade over the marina swing bridge then turn left (still the Esplanade) - over the roundabout onto Waterloo Crescent then onto Marine Parade. Look for other motorhomers and have a good nights sleep.

Enjoy your trip

David


----------



## Telbell

.....and we plan to be there June 1st- again using the Sea France Carnet :lol: :lol:


----------



## almaga

No problem sat 24 May


----------



## zulurita

Is there a mass exodus?

We are catching Sea France ferry June 1st.


----------



## linal

Hi catching early p.&o. June 1st. so will be overnighting Marine parade Sun. 31st. 

Alex.


----------



## Hampshireman

Exodus as it is June and before school hols in general I guess, but for us it's to get to Amboise for Gaspode's Brass Band Festival Rally.

Thanks David, it looks like the 3rd rbt on the A20 inbound and right to Esplanade, then swing bridge left to M/Parade. I was talking about the port entrance rbt, much further on.


----------



## philbre

*Re: marine parade*



autostratus said:


> mearscat said:
> 
> 
> 
> save us a spot. we will be there on the 4th June.
> 
> Allan & Carole
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be there on 3 June unless we decide to cross over. Depends on what time we get there and whether we need to eat.
> 
> We have a SeaFrance carnet this year and the ticket is fully amendable except for specific holiday weekends. We are paying £32 each way.
Click to expand...

I paid £210 a week ago for a fully amendable dover calais return trip with a 5m camper + 3m trailer. so it would seem my trailer is very costly.

How did you get it SO cheaply


----------



## grumpyman

motaman said:


> i can assure everyone there is no problem parking any where in the uk any more ,see my posting of free camping at swanage , it helps tho' if you have a pile of wire burning on the tarmac
> gary


I take it that as nobody answered your rant on your own post you thought you might get something hear, well yes you have but have you any information about Dover not ******* Swanage. :wink:


----------



## motaman

I wasn't looking for replies it was simply an observation. Incidently in this context hear should be spelt here


----------



## Zebedee

motaman said:


> I wasn't looking for replies it was simply an observation. *Incidently *in this context hear should be *spelt *here


Bad form Gary - we tend not to be critical of others who cannot spell very well . . . especially if we are not too brilliant ourselves!!!! 8O 8O 8O

In your quote above, you spell "_incidentally_" wrongly, and "_spelt_" is a kind of Bronze Age wheat. The word you want is "_spelled_".

The words "_foot_" and "_shoot_" spring to mind I fear!! 8O :lol: :lol:

No offence meant. Just advising that it's poor forum etiquette. 

Dave


----------



## grumpyman

poor forum etiquette ear ear


----------



## motaman

if you want to talk etiquette i suggest you tell the old **** to curb his suggested language


----------



## pippin

Etiquette -

Remember too that one should be sat at the keyboard dressed in full morning suit, including top hat and tails.

Now, where are my gloves - Jeeves!

PS Being an educated toff it does irk me somewhat when less erudite folk misuse words. 
The odd spelling mistake I can tolerate.
I mean _here_ instead of _hear_, _their_ instead of _there_. 
Really, what would my old House Master think!

PPS What self-respecting recreational motorhomer would want to park on a roundabout in the middle of a busy road. It would make one dizzy!


----------



## Zebedee

motaman said:


> if you want to talk etiquette i suggest you tell the old **** to curb his suggested language


We don't allow personal insults easier, so please take this as a friendly warning!

(The word is "_suggestive_" by the way! 8O )

Zebedee
Moderating Team


----------



## grumpyman

motaman said:


> if you want to talk etiquette i suggest you tell the old **** to curb his suggested language


Yes I accept that comment and apologise.  But please less of the old. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee

Thank you Grumpy - that has restored peace and harmony!   

On with the show, and who knows about Dover Promenade then?? :wink: 

Zeb


----------



## GOVER

*Marine Parade - Dover*

Just to add that the weight limit for parking in Marine Parade is 3.5 ton. OK when between 6pm - 9.00am as no wardens, but outside of these times they will issue penalty notice.

Incidentally, the official car parks at then end of Marine Parade have now been altered to car and m/c only in the first part and similar weight restrictin in the second part over the swing bridge.

There were numerous motorhomes - all sizes overnighting in the services at the Eurotunnel services a couple of junctions up from Dover.

Gover


----------

